# Will not write image to SD card, can I still use the camera?



## shelomita_ayu (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hello All, I'm an amateur photographer and never own a camera aside from an old digital camera (Canon Ixus), so I may just post a silly question here.
There's a seller who sell a Canon Powershot G12 with the following condition:

UNIT POWERS UP BUT WILL NOT WRITE IMAGE TO SD CARD??**ALL OTHER FUNCTIONS WORK FINE**AUTO FOCUS WORKING

Does it mean the camera is broken?
Can I still use the camera & upload pics to my PC?
Thank you in advance*​


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 24, 2011)

Based on the review, it says the G12 is capable of writing to "SD, SDHC, SDXC, MMC, MMC+, HCMMC+ " memory types, so if the only one it can't write to is the SD type(probably including the SD, SDHC, SDXC), then yes, it would still be usable, BUT, if there is damage like that already, I would wonder what other damage there was.  

I would also say that once some aspects of a camera stop working, it probably won't be long until there are other issues.

I would pass on this one.


----------



## Jeatley (Jul 24, 2011)

why does this seem like spam!   are you for real with centered blue text?


----------



## shelomita_ayu (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Kerbouchard


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends on the price.  $20, I'd take it.  It may be something incredibly stupid on the part of the seller.... maybe the card has been locked.  Maybe the card is full and needs reformatted or images deleted.  Maybe it's a bum card.  Maybe the contacts in the card slot are dirty.

If I were in the market for a G12, I wouldn't be afraid to drop a minimal amount on it.  If it's an easy fix, I've got a camera for a great price.  If not, I've got a camera I can cannibalize in the future after I get a functioning one.

I once bought a string trimmer ($420 retail) for $25 because "it didn't work".  Turns out, no one ever put any string in it.


----------



## shelomita_ayu (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah, hopefully you are right! Thank you


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2011)

Another thought........ the G12 can easily be tethered.  So if you're shooting in a studio or otherwise controlled environment, it might be a great way to get a camera for that type of use.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 25, 2011)

Really, it all comes down to what the seller wants for it and what limitations you are willing to accept.  480sparky is right, it might be simple user error, or it could be a serious problem with the camera.  That problem might be limited to one part going bad or could be a result of neglect or abuse.

I'm not much of a gambler so I would pass.  As 480sparky has pointed out, there could be a considerable upside if it isn't a major problem if it could be purchased for cheap enough.


----------



## KmH (Jul 26, 2011)

shelomita_ayu said:


> *Hello All, I'm an amateur photographer and never own a camera aside from an old digital camera (Canon Ixus), so I may just post a silly question here.
> There's a seller who sell a Canon Powershot G12 with the following condition:
> 
> UNIT POWERS UP BUT WILL NOT WRITE IMAGE TO SD CARD??**ALL OTHER FUNCTIONS WORK FINE**AUTO FOCUS WORKING
> ...


OMG! :shock:


----------

